# Damn



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2012)

I jacked Rips up to 4iu a day this week and the numbness is just insane, kinda pissing me off a bit (ok a lot)! /


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 28, 2012)

Gonna drop back to 2 or 3? I don't like the swelling / numbness aspect.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 28, 2012)

I been using 4 iu's for like a month and the swelling hasn't come down at all, i was at 5 ius before but i could not handle the sides. I'm sticking to it and see if that changes, my buddy is using 8 iu's daily, I don't know how he can do it but he's really ripped! I'm on 6 on 1 off,


----------



## beasto (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes sir SFG those rips are pretty amazing!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2012)

I talked to a bud and he claims it should go away, if not it's getting lowered!


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2012)

I have not gone above 2iu yet.  However I am very temped to hop up to 4iu.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I have not gone above 2iu yet.  However I am very temped to hop up to 4iu.



x2. I need some more before playing that game.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 28, 2012)

If I could get legit (not trolling for sources, just observing that HGH is probably one of the most commonly faked items today) I'd run around 2-3 IUs daily. My first & only run went like this and I swear the body fat just melted off, my strength increased and sleep quality was best its been since my teens. 

Today though seems like an invitation to get scammed. Sad, because its a great product when legit.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats my limit too...4iu is a i can handle, i dealt with the sides for almost 2 months waiti g for it to go down... Nope... Swelling wasnt that bad... Numbness on the hands was the killer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2012)

I am at 5iu daily. I can run 10 without any numbness.  At 4 or above though the swelling in my feet gets annoying. I had to buy bigger shoes!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 28, 2012)

Im at 5iu ed and will be jumping up to 10iu for two minths when i get my latest shipment in.  Will be interesting as the swelling at 5 is quite apparent.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just finished first week of rips at 4ius a day. Just starting to feel some numbness in hands, still tolerable!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 2, 2012)

Patriot1405 said:


> Just finished first week of rips at 4ius a day. Just starting to feel some numbness in hands, still tolerable!



I've got a newb question. I recently did BW and discovered the HGH I was taking was bunk. The guy I was getting it from at the gym kept telling me "Patience. It takes a couple months for it to kick in and for you to feel it's effects." Meanwhile I was taking some T, which by the way I also got from him, and have felt it slowly over the course of 12 weeks. Not knowing the difference between T or GH I was awaiting all the sides I've read about with GH...specifically the numb hands and solid nights sleep. So here's my question, how quickly can a person "feel" legit GH? I see above poster, Patriot, claims after 1 week. Does this sound about right? Second question, I see most saying that they cant handle much above 3iu's/day. The next time I'm able to get gear I will definitely be gettin BW done at the beginning but I've read so many say "shoot 10iu and then get BW." How will this 10iu effect me? Tingling hands?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 2, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I've got a newb question. I recently did BW and discovered the HGH I was taking was bunk. The guy I was getting it from at the gym kept telling me "Patience. It takes a couple months for it to kick in and for you to feel it's effects." Meanwhile I was taking some T, which by the way I also got from him, and have felt it slowly over the course of 12 weeks. Not knowing the difference between T or GH I was awaiting all the sides I've read about with GH...specifically the numb hands and solid nights sleep. So here's my question, how quickly can a person "feel" legit GH? I see above poster, Patriot, claims after 1 week. Does this sound about right? Second question, I see most saying that they cant handle much above 3iu's/day. The next time I'm able to get gear I will definitely be gettin BW done at the beginning but I've read so many say "shoot 10iu and then get BW." How will this 10iu effect me? Tingling hands?



Sleep should be immediate, then numbness but BF will take time especially if you have a lot. I do not get the wanna eat everything in site side. 

Yes what he said is legit!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2012)

Been running 10iu per day for a few days now. Can't feel my left hand! lol... My arms go numb when I lay down too. This morning my alarm went off and I couldn't shut the thing off cause I had no feeling in my hands!!!!  And my feet hurt like hell!


----------



## amore169 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know I shouldn't laugh but man that's funny, that's what was happening to me at 5 iu's and I know what u mean, my body was hurting all over!! I remember one time I couldn't get up from a chair cause my feet got numb!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 5, 2012)

Getting real pissed off at 4iu going to drop it back down to 2iu if it keeps up!


----------



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't wait till I get on it!


----------

